# DNS



## Crash123 (16. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag Leute,

ich wollte mal fragen wozu ich bei einem DNS 
die Lookforwardzone und die Lookbackwardzone 
brauche und wie das ganze funktioniert?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System

Grüße,
BK


----------

